# rectocele, prolapse, can surgery help or hurt?



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Hi all,This is my first post, though I've had IBS-C for 20 years...Used to be that I could manage this relatively well with fiber supplements, exercise and stress/mental health management--however, I just had my first baby and my ibs (or whatever is happening)is worse than ever. I had an extremely long second stage labor, baby did not turn, had shoulder dystocia. Though I did not have an episiotomy or forceps, I did have internal tearing and ended up with a moderate rectocele. Also, I ended up with severe hemmies and am wondering if I may have a degree of rectal prolapse as well.Can anyone speak to these issues? Relate their own experiences? My gynecologist says she can do the vaginal surgery to repair rectocele, but I want to be sure it will help (and not worsen) My IBS-C issues. Yikes. This was NOT covered in "What to Expect When You're Expecting." Hoping someone else here can relate...


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I myself have not suffered with a retrocele, and am IBS MAJOR D...but I have read some on retrocele repair on the hystersisters.com site. You may find some answers there, if you find none here. Go to their search box and type in retrocele.Good luck.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, K. Spasman also directed me to a very helpful site regarding constipation and the relationship to vaginal birth injuries. Every bit of knowledge will help (I hope).


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

Hi there, I too had a horrible labor and delivery of my child 7 years ago. My labor started on the 14th and I delivered on the 16th. I had a rectocele and eventually had a hysterectomy and rectocele repair. It didn't help. I didn't even have IBS close to what I have now until after the birth of my child. I know that is what caused some of it. My doctor says no but I tell ya, I had a "nervous gut" before my pregnancy, now it (IBS) controls my life.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

going,Sorry to hear this--for both of us! So the rectocele repair didn't help, huh? Did it make matters worse? Or was it the same as after the birth? Are you IBS C, D or both?


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

It was the same as after the birth, no difference whatsoever. I have IBS D. It basically controls my life. I have just recently spoke to my primary care doctor about it. I had been seeing my GYN and after the hysterectomy he kinda gave up on me. I don't really think he believed I had a problem. My primary care doctor has referred me to a GI specialist which I see in the middle of June. He said they will want to do a colonscopy. My family and I are leaving for vacation on the weekend and I am actually dreading it. I stocked up on Immodium.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

going,At the risk of being graphic, how and when did you find out about the rectocele? Did you have a noticeable bulge before and after the surgery? The sensation of something falling out of your vagina (lol, okay, so something did, but I mean months later, pelvic pressure?Usually from what I've read, rectocele is associated with C and incomplete rectal emptying. Do you have the latter even though you suffer from D?Final thought--maybe the change in your hormones after the hysterectomy has contributed to the ibs-D? Whatever the case, I hope your gi specialist has some insight--it sux that we all must lose so much of our lives to IBS issues.I hear you about vacation, but I hope you are able to enjoy it in spite of evil IBS!


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I didn't have a bulge I just had constant D. My GYN sent me to a Colorectal Surgeon who did an exam. I also had to have the vaginal wall between my rectum and my vagina reconstructed. It was as thin as a sheet of paper according to the doctor.


----------



## 14348 (Jun 18, 2005)

Boy can I relate! I just had an anorectal manometry today. What a pain in the rear (no pun intended). They measured the muscle strength etc in the rectum. This started a few months ago when I went to my old surgeon (she's not old, just knew her from long ago). She said the colorectal surgeon should be the one to repair my hemorrhoids because they seem more complicated than typical ones. He asked me if I ever had any "accidents". I said, "Are you kidding, more than I can count....". He sent me for a rectal ultrasound. As I had wondered all along, 15 years ago when I gave birth to my 9 pound son I had a third degree tear. Somehow the repair probably was not done properly. The ultrasound showed that the muscle between the rectum and vagina is virtually gone, down to a thread. He said for years my other muscles compensated for the weak side but now that I'm getting older (42), the other muscles can not compensate any more and the accidents will only get worse. I'm just mentioning this because there might be other woman who have had a somewhat traumatic childbirth experience with damage to their muscles. I'm sorry to ramble on for so long. The good news is that the nurse who did the test today said I am not too far gone. I will actually need physical therapy. (Who knew there was physical therapy for your rear-end). It will take Kegels, etc. Thanks for listening.Karen


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

you know I have wondered about Kegels myself. Isn't amazing that some woman can have child after child? I mean I had my daughter and after that my GYN said no more, this is it. Your body can't take it. I have had a hysterectomy, rectocele 3 years ago and I feel so old when I'm only 39!


----------



## 20679 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello all. I'm new here.I experience IBS-c and recently dx with a type III rectocele with intussusception which is schedule for repair June 25. I had been tossing around the idea of hysterectomy also due to prolaspe uterus (which is very mild) but i think I've decided just to have the rectocele repair. I know this repair will not resolve the ibs but I'm hoping it will help. the ibs seems to be related to my hormone cycle with constipation increase 2 weeks prior to the start of my period. Anyone else experience the same?


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I had the same thing. I'm not sure what type my rectocele was but I had a prolapsed uterus also. They did a hysterectomy, rectocele and had to reconstruct the vaginal wall. My IBS D still continues to this day. I had hoped that the surgery would help but it didn't. The one thing I have been trying the last couple of days and have seen a glimmer of hope is Linda's calcium information. 3 a day and keep IBS D away!


----------

